# Grand Canyon Lottery Results Are In



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, if you "need" to fill some spots on that trip. I know a few good people =-D


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

MountainmanPete said:


> Well, if you "need" to fill some spots on that trip. I know a few good people =-D


After that lady 'bout lost her life 'ol Grif rolls solo!


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Grif said:


> Is this thing rigged? Cuz I seem to win every durn time I enter. Guess ol' Grif is just a winner! See you sunsubitches at Lava in 2020!


Must be rigged....you win every year, my 3rd year in a row getting skunked on the GC and that's including all the follow up lotteries every year.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't even enter the lottery anymore, I have to turn down multiple invitations every year. Launching in fifteen days!


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

AzPackrafter said:


> Must be rigged....you win every year, my 3rd year in a row getting skunked on the GC and that's including all the follow up lotteries every year.


You need to do what I do and statistimathically calcumulate the odds and pray to sweet, sweet baby Jesus for good luck. It's half science and half Jesus.


----------

